# Shit actors other people like.



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Jesse Eisenberg.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Brad Pitt.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

This thread finna be some boo boo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

Jesse Eisenberg actually has his moments and I'm not even going to take Rukia's choice seriously 

My choices are:
Megan Fox
Michael Cera
Both Hemsworths 
Margot Robbie
Terrence Howard 
Kevin Hart
Melissa McCarthy

aaaand to be continued...


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

Anyone else remember when it was cool to shit on Denzel in the Theater?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

The worlds worst actor needs to be mentioned.

Dennis Quaid.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Brad Pitt.


You're not a million miles off mate.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jesse Eisenberg actually has his moments and I'm not even going to take Rukia's choice seriously
> 
> My choices are:
> Megan Fox
> ...



I agree with most of this list even though I like the Hemsworths and Cera.

Also.

Jennifer Lawrence
Scarlett Johansson
Jesse Eisenberg
Megan Fox (it bears repeating)
Tom Cruise
Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 21, 2016)

this thread will be garba-





erictheking said:


> Jesse Eisenberg.


too late

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

erictheking said:


> You're not a million miles off mate.


I think Pitt has improved.  But go re-watch Seven if you have doubts.  Terrific movie.  But as obvious as it is that the movie is terrific, it is equally obvious that Pitt is terrible in it.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I think Pitt has improved.  But go re-watch Seven if you have doubts.  Terrific movie.  But as obvious as it is that the movie is terrific, it is equally obvious that Pitt is terrible in it.



WHAT'S IN THE BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX?!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Eddie Redmayne. Oscar-winning. Twice nominated.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Good call on Redmayne.  Is he a good actor or not?  I have seen him in two movies.  And one of those movies was Jupiter Ascending.

The guy seems really overrated to me.

(He's English, so he must be good.  That seems like the mentality everyone has about him.)


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2016)

John Cena.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> I agree with most of this list even though I like the Hemsworths and Cera.
> 
> Also.
> 
> ...


Jackson, Johansson, and Cruise are phoning it in these days, but they have  had moments of  greatness in their career .

And Lawrence will give an occasional Oscar winning performance here and there, but I wanna see her gain such praise when she's not playing an exaggerated version of herself .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Not sure that's even fair on Tom Cruise. He may be limited but he still does what he needs to do more times than not. He's certainly not phoning it in on the Mission Impossible films which have somehow almost gotten better and better with each instalment.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Good call on Redmayne.  Is he a good actor or not?  I have seen him in two movies.  And one of those movies was Jupiter Ascending.
> 
> The guy seems really overrated to me.
> 
> (He's English, so he must be good.  That seems like the mentality everyone has about him.)



Yes, I think Americans simply must get confounded by the English accent. One mediocrity after another has been allowed to flourish in Hollywood because of it. Redmayne is not a good actor.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jesse Eisenberg actually has his moments and I'm not even going to take Rukia's choice seriously.


What moments? Never seen a film he was even tolerable in. He is a turd.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm beginning to suspect this guy is just a thinly-veiled troll.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 21, 2016)

Aaron Paul

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> I'm beginning to suspect this guy is just a thinly-veiled troll.


No, I take films seriously pal.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

erictheking said:


> He's certainly not phoning it in on the Mission Impossible films





erictheking said:


> What moments? Never seen a film he was even tolerable in. He is a turd.


The Social Network , I haven't seen Cafe Society yet but I've heard good things .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Social Network , I haven't seen Cafe Society yet but I've heard good things .


When was the last bad Mission Impossible? MI2? 17 years ago now.

I hated The Social Network but I reckon Jesse Eisenberg was probably only the cherry on that particular slice of shit, rather than the only weak link.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 21, 2016)

What about shit performances other people like? Like margot robbie in suicide squad, or chloe moretz in probably everything. So moretz counts, but margot robbie has been fine in other movies. But robbie in suicide squad was like a schumacher era villain, except worse.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

erictheking said:


> When was the last bad Mission Impossible? MI2? 17 years ago now.





> (verb) to have completed an action, especially giving a performance, while showing a minimum of effort.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

I think the latest Mission Impossible movies are among his best work. 

If he's phoning it in on those, when was the last time he wasn't?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

erictheking said:


> when was the last time he wasn't?


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

*Keanu Reeves *

and Chris Pratt


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2016)

Cruise isn't phoning it in when you consider the stunts he is willing to do.  Especially that plane stunt in Rogue Nation (awesome movie).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thought he was good in 'Edge of Tomorrow' (Live Die Repeat) too.

That reminds me, Emily Blunt is another shit one that other people like.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 21, 2016)

gonna give this one a re-watch soon on Blu-ray.


----------



## whatsausername (Dec 21, 2016)

Channing tatum. not sure why people like him. not good looking and below average acting skills.


----------



## santanico (Dec 21, 2016)

ugh Anna Kendrick


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

Tom Hardy.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> I agree with most of this list even though I like the Hemsworths and Cera.
> 
> Also.
> 
> ...


What is this.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Leo
Depp
Aniston
Paltrow
RDJ
Dwayne Johnson
Watson
Emma stone
Zooey
Chloe Moretz
Nicole Kidman
Cate Blanchett
Tilda Swinton

*Deep Breath*

Matt Damon
Mark Wahlberg
Ben Affleck
Keira Knightly
Rose Byrne
Defrancos
Seth Rogen
Jonah Hill
Will smith
Jake Gyllenhal
Tom Cruise
Brad Pitt
Bradley Cooper
Zack  Galinfianakis
Megan Fox
Mila Kunis
Ashton Kutsher


*drinks a glass of water*

Hemsworth
Both J Laws
Portman
Tom Hiddleson
Tom Hardy
Christian Bale
Anthony Hopkins
Ryan Gosling
Robert De Niro
Harrison Ford
Shia
Morgan Freeman
George Clooney
Channing Tatum
Hugh Jackson
McConaughey
Julia Roberts
Liam
Ryan Reynolds
Russell Crowe
G Butler
Mark Ruffalo

*takes a minute outside, comes back*

Idris elba
Michael B Jordan
Donald Glover
Ice Cube
Michael Ealey
Tyler Perry (and anyone who ever appeared in his movies)
Anthony Mackie
Derek Luke
Harry Lenix
Denzel Washington
Morris Chestnut
Jamie Fox
Micheal Jai White
Kevin Hart
Cedric the entertainer
Steve Harvey
Shemar Moore
Cuba Gooding Jr
Kerry Washington
Halle Berry
Taraji Henson
Gabrielle Union
Meagan Good
Paula Patton
Jada Smith
Rosario Dawson
Keke Palmer
Queen Latifah
Sanaa Lathan
Martin Lawrence
Zoe Saldana
Tyrese Gibson
Ludacris
Samuel L Jackson

*feels lightheaded*

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

Rey said:


> Tom Hardy.


People like him because he's good.

Man, this thread _is _some boo boo


----------



## Stunna (Dec 21, 2016)

Huey just went OD pleb


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Stunna I would say your parents are shitty actors but they did convinced you that they love and are proud of you.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Leo
> Depp
> Aniston
> Paltrow
> ...


Edge lord supreme...who would you consider good actors?  And lol @ the last portion being black.


----------



## Ae (Dec 21, 2016)

Looked like Huey just google "list of black actors" and posted it here.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 21, 2016)

Paul Pierce


----------



## Muah (Dec 21, 2016)

Ethan hawk
Brad pitt
Alot of other white guys who names i dont know.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

If Huey was  testing out how many times he can be wrong in one post, I commend the effort .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Edge lord supreme...who would you consider good actors?  And lol @ the last portion being black.


Well some good actors

Theron
Bullock
Witherspoon
Emily Blunt
Jessica Chastain
Olivia Wilde
Jim Carrey
Laurence Lebeouf
Tom Hanks
Michael Caine
Ben stiller
Robert Williams
Gary Oldman
Jackie Chan
Jack Nicolson
Heath Ledger
Christoper Walken
Antonio Banderas
Jack Black
Roy Schieder
Lorraine Gary
Steve Carrell
Willem Dafoe
Chris Pratt
Nathan Fillion
Jeff Goldblum
Woody Harrelson

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Muah (Dec 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> Leo
> Depp
> Aniston
> Paltrow
> ...


Stupid white people

Idris elba cant act. Even if you dont like something he did his performance in the wire is enough to make you sound stupid. Jamie fox is in the same leauge as deniro with his abilty to make you both laugh and peform in powerful peformances like ray and solace. Samuel jackson is one of the biggest box office hits to this day and he has to be close to 70.

Will smith are you serious? Isnt he like one of the most sucessful actors ever? Like i dont even remember his good movies but just remembering him breaking the neck of his dog in i am legend..

Ice cube have you never seen boys in tbe hood.

Dwayne johnson... remember uh.. the one where he fought a bunxh of small mexicans or something. The walk or runner... cant remember but it was a good action flick and he was hilarous in be cool.

You also said depp was bad so i dont take your list serious anyway.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 21, 2016)

>Not a single black actor on the list 

Even Canada have racist now, huh?


----------



## Atlas (Dec 21, 2016)

Melissa McCarthy 
J. Law
Paul Rudd
Will Smith
Mark Wahlberg

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >Not a single black actor on the list
> 
> Even Canada have racist now, huh?


Eddie and Charlie  Murphy makes me laugh if that makes you happy?


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> What is this.



Samuel L. Jackson is like Will Smith.

Gets by on playing the same thing every time.

He's _entertaining_... but not a good "actor."

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2016)

Oh, and to get set up for the Beauty and the Beast movie coming up...

Emma Watson.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2016)

RDJ all he does is Tony Stark or whenever the next Sherlock homes movie comes out.

Last time her entertained me was Tropic thunder, enjoyed him as Sgt Osiris. That role helped African American actors.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2016)

Rey said:


> Samuel L. Jackson is like Will Smith.
> 
> Gets by on playing the same thing every time.
> 
> He's _entertaining_... but not a good "actor."


Wat.  Will Smith has a different type role in almost every movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

I was really hoping we'd prove Stunna wrong guys ...


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

Johnny Depp 
Jim Carrey (He is okay in non-comedy such as Eternal Sunshine)
Shia Labeouf
Tobey Maguire
Ryan Gosling
Adam Sandler
John Turturro
Megan Fox
Kat Dennings
Cameron Diaz
Drew Barrymore
Kirsten Dunst
Mia Wasikowska
Jeon Ji Hyun


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 22, 2016)

erictheking said:


> Thought he was good in* 'Edge of Tomorrow' (Live Die Repeat) too.*
> 
> That reminds me, Emily Blunt is another shit one that other people like.


That and
Jerry Maguire
The Last Samurai
Top Gun
Minority Report  etc. etc.


----------



## Yahiko (Dec 22, 2016)

On topic: Zac efron,channing tatum,ryan gosling


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was really hoping we'd prove Stunna wrong guys ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2016)

Johnny Knoxville. 

While I suppose he isn't the worst actor at there (the only reason Paulie Shore is not listed is because no one likes him), it seems like he drags down every movie he's in just a little bit. Something about his comedic timing just annoys me. I don't like Melissa McCarthy very much either, but I attribute this to how she's packaged in her films. If she's bitchy ("Identity Thief"), I probably won't like her. When she's normal ("Spy"), she's fine.

At least with her, even her most shitty roles in the most shitty movies give her an opportunity to show some acting chops. I've also fallen out of love with Sam Worthington, because he's gotten boring since "Avatar". Believe it or not, he can act, but it seems like he's gotten typecast in these stoic, dull roles that he doesn't appear give a shit about.

Of course, how can I overlook the worst actor who's also a huge draw? Adam Sandler...He just doesn't care about his craft anymore.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Johnny Depp
> Jim Carrey (He is okay in non-comedy such as Eternal Sunshine)
> Shia Labeouf
> Tobey Maguire
> ...



People like Adam Sandler?


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2016)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> That and
> Jerry Maguire
> The Last Samurai
> Top Gun
> Minority Report  etc. etc.



You mean all movies where he acted exactly the same?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2016)

Considering how successful so many of his movies are, apparently a lot of people really do like Adam Sandler. Future classrooms will teach that the biggest travesties in American history are slavery, Japanese internment, displacement of Native Americans and causing "Jack and Jill" to open with $40,000,000 at the box office.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

Giving similar performances doesn't necessarily make someone a _bad_ actor. It just means they aren't versatile.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> Considering how successful so many of his movies are, apparently a lot of people really do like Adam Sandler. Future classrooms will teach that the biggest travesties in American history are slavery, Japanese internment, displacement of Native Americans and causing "Jack and Jill" to open with $40,000,000 at the box office.


He's so successful that his last two films were netflix specials


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

That's becoming less and less of something to look down on as time passes.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

When you spent the last 7 years of your career barely breaking even and then suddenly you move to a smaller market it's most definitely something to look down on .


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

Not when that smaller market is Netflix, and your movie quickly becomes that network's #1 most viewed content in its 20 year history.

It's a step down, but it's still successful.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

The same movie that was ridiculously panned by critics and audience alike ? I'm sure it was just morbid curiosity since I remember news of this film centered around how terrible and racist it was ; not because Adam Sandler is liked --he hasn't been so in about a decade imo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2016)

Adam Sandler is not rated by anyone so he doesn't count.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bradley Cooper is another shit one.

'Best Actor' Academy Award nomination for American Sniper


----------



## Biothrang (Dec 22, 2016)

Adam Sandler, Bendthedick Candersnootch, and Jennifer Lawerence


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> And Lawrence will give an occasional Oscar winning performance here and there, but I wanna see her gain such praise when she's not playing an exaggerated version of herself .


im shocked you said this because its an interesting observation

tom cruise's best performance is in magnolia, where he basically plays an exaggerated version of the "tom cruise role" - the overconfident alpha male womaniser. you can almost certainly find other examples of the same phenomenon too


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *Giving similar performances doesn't necessarily make someone a bad actor.* It just means they aren't versatile.



Yes it does, when it's all they can do.

Doesn't mean they aren't _entertaining_. But still bad actors. Because they aren't acting.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

Rey said:


> Yes it does, when it's all they can do.
> 
> Doesn't mean they aren't _entertaining_. But still bad actors. Because they aren't acting.


How is it not acting? It's still evoking and simulating behavior and emotional responses to create an illusion. The execution being familiar doesn't stop it from being effective. It doesn't necessarily make it great or award-worthy, but still.


----------



## Kusa (Dec 22, 2016)

How can someone say Leo or Will Smith ?



As for my list


Megan Fox
Taylor Lautner (well he was popular back in the day)
Liam Hemsworth
Robert Pattinson (same like Taylor)
Jessica Alba (she looks really hot though)
Vanessa Hudgens
Jennifer Aniston
Cameron Diaz


Don't think she is that bad but very overrated
Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

As an aside, Hudgens was pretty good in "Grease Live!".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> im shocked you said this because its an interesting observation


>Luc is giving me half insults instead of full ones 
> My taste went from being described as "bad" to "questionable "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't think Lawrence is bad.  But it is a fact that everyone is tired of her.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm really getting tired of seeing Jennifer Lawrence's face, that chick wack as fuck. You can add Daisy Ridley to that list also. Rosamund Pike is good, but there's a lot of wack white bitch actors right now inflating the game with meh performances.

Viola Davis is queen tier.

Denzel is god tier.

Underrated tier: Clive Owen, Courtney B. Vance, James Earl Jones.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

Lawrence is overexposed.  She needs to take three years off.  Or do something really different like a tv series.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2016)

Why would she do that?  Her movies bring in cash.


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 22, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why would she do that?  Her movies bring in cash.



Sometimes the brightest looking stars burns out the fastest.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Why would she do that?  Her movies bring in cash.


Not anymore.  The decline has started.  A disappointing performance from an X-Men film.  A Christmas weekend flop called passengers.  Imagine how bad next year is going to be?  People don't want to see her right now!


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 22, 2016)

The trailer to Fences is more dramatic and well acted than most hollywood movies I saw this year. That's saying a lot.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Not anymore.  The decline has started.  A disappointing performance from an X-Men film.  A Christmas weekend flop called passengers.  Imagine how bad next year is going to be?  People don't want to see her right now!


Lol @ this subpar bait, your skills are slipping.

A good actress can't save a shitty movie.  And a movie has to be really good to compete with Star Wars, though Passengers just opened so that's not even accurate.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> He's so successful that his last two films were netflix specials



Oddly, that doesn't seem to be a mark of shame anymore. netflix is huge right now and they're putting a lot of effort in their originals, whether it be a series like "House of Cards" or one of their movies like "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon 2"- which stars Donnie Yen, who has arguably become the biggest star in China (which is close to becoming the #1 market in the world). "Ridiculous 6" sucked, but I heard it was their most streamed movie ever (at least at the time). 

If anything, you actually have to respect Adam Sandler for recognizing his dwindling box office returns and deciding to conquer another hot medium.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 22, 2016)

JLAW. Hemsworth The Youngest One. Eastwood Jr.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Lawrence is overexposed.  She needs to take three years off.  Or do something really different like a tv series.



Liam Neeson reached a second peak in his career in action movies. Maybe that's what she can do. No more depressive manic roles. She gotta reinvent herself.

Btw, what happens to Zooey Deschanel? She suddenly disappeared off the screen. Did people get tired of her? I always liked her quirky roles.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

Rosamund Pike is  amazing enough to make Zero compliment a white woman


MartialHorror said:


> If anything, you actually have to respect Adam Sandler for recognizing his dwindling box office returns and deciding to conquer another hot medium.


Ughhh......Stick to flirting with Stunna, guy.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

Maybe J. Law is learning that tweeting about how much you love pizza to empathize with your target demographic isn't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Btw, what happens to Zooey Deschanel? She suddenly disappeared off the screen. Did people get tired of her? I always liked her quirky roles.


Apparently "New Girl" is still a popular show. Ask Luc.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2016)

That's something I don't like about JLAW.  I think her personality has been carefully manufactured.  I don't think she takes a step in her life without considering how it will be perceived.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

Nah I'm pretty sure it's because she allowed her star power get to her head and became annoying in the eyes of the public .

Don't you bring pizza into this


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Apparently "New Girl" is still a popular show. Ask Luc.



Oh, she is focusing on TV shows now? That explains it.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't you bring pizza into this




Raking in that easy white girl money since 2011/2012.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

I just realize there is no black rep on my list, and I don't want to be labelled as racist.

Jamie Foxx


There you go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

Gesy confirmed fall for her pizza trap.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> Gesy confirmed fall for her pizza trap.


It's no trap bro...

We've seen her eat one


----------



## Ae (Dec 22, 2016)

Anna Kendrick is terrible too


----------



## Black Superman (Dec 22, 2016)

Yasha said:


> I just realize there is no black rep on my list, and I don't want to be labelled as racist.
> 
> Jamie Foxx
> 
> ...



Jamie Foxx is amazingly talented when the script calls for it. See Django and Ray. I wouldn't call him a consistently great actor but a good one nonetheless. He's the guy you go for when you can't get Denzel or Will.  Which makes sense because he's a utility guy and his roles reflect this. I don't consider him a pure actor anyway.  He's more like an entertainment renaissance man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Rosamund Pike is  amazing enough to make Zero compliment a white woman
> 
> Ughhh......Stick to flirting with Stunna, guy.



You're just jealous. 

And am I wrong? "Pixels" and "Blended" bombed and everyone said Sandler is over. Then he lands a big deal on netflix and a piece of shit like "Ridiculous 6" becomes the most streamed movie on that website. It was a savvy business decision to probably kept his pay-checks high...which admittedly depresses me anyway. But I'm not wrong. I'm never wrong. And "Carnosaur" is an amazing movie and you should all watch it with me. Naked.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2016)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Jamie Foxx is amazingly talented when the script calls for it. See Django and Ray. I wouldn't call him a consistently great actor but a good one nonetheless. He's the guy you go for when you can't get Denzel or Will.  Which makes sense because he's a utility guy and his roles reflect this. I don't consider him a pure actor anyway.  He's more like an entertainment renaissance man.



He was bad in Django.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2016)

MartialHorror said:


> You're just jealous.
> 
> And am I wrong? "Pixels" and "Blended" bombed and everyone said Sandler is over. Then he lands a big deal on netflix and a piece of shit like "Ridiculous 6" becomes the most streamed movie on that website. It was a savvy business decision to probably kept his pay-checks high...which admittedly depresses me anyway. But I'm not wrong. I'm never wrong. And "Carnosaur" is an amazing movie and you should all watch it with me. Naked.


I don't see the big deal . This is usually what happens when   an actor/director faces dwindling success-- they move to smaller mediums. An actor would move from movies to television roles, a movie director would (usually ) move to "direct to DVD/bluray" but the growing popularity of streaming afforded another option .

People usually don't just ....fall off.....there's a process


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't see the big deal . This is usually what happens when   an actor/director faces dwindling success-- they move to smaller mediums. An actor would move from movies to television roles, a movie director would (usually ) move to "direct to DVD/bluray" but the growing popularity of streaming afforded another option .
> 
> People usually don't just ....fall off.....there's a process


 
The problem is that now, it's unclear what the smaller medium is. Ron Howard and James Franco did Hulu projects, Bill Murray and George Clooney did some Christmas special(straight to netflix), Idris Elba did "Beasts of No Nation" (which many felt deserved an oscar nomination) and once again, Donnie Yen did the Crouching Tiger sequel- even though he's probably the biggest star in China. 

Admittedly, the lines are kind of blurred right now. Why netflix originals seem to have more prestige and respectability than VOD or direct-to-DVD is unclear, but it's currently very trendy.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2016)

Yasha said:


> He was bad in Django.


He was at least totally overshadowed by Waltz.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 23, 2016)

Whoever thought Mila Kunis can act was clearly high as heck


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't see the big deal . This is usually what happens when   an actor/director faces dwindling success-- they move to smaller mediums. An actor would move from movies to television roles, a movie director would (usually ) move to "direct to DVD/bluray" but the growing popularity of streaming afforded another option .
> 
> People usually don't just ....fall off.....there's a process


TV used to be seen as a land for washed up actors, now you got shit like Westworld

you're dumb as fuck Gesy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

Parallax said:


> TV used to be seen as a land for washed up actors, now you got shit like Westworld
> 
> you're dumb as fuck Gesy



This is the second time you said some random shit and called _me _dumb afterwards ...


Like is this some kind of joke or something ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> Whoever thought Mila Kunis can act was clearly high as heck


She was lucky Aronofsky put her in Black Swan.  I think anyone would have done well with that role.  She managed to get several parts after that movie scored her a Best Supporting Actress nom.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2017)

Gesy you fucking moron.  Get your shit together.  Put a little more thought into what you write!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

No


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is the second time you said some random shit and called _me _dumb afterwards ...
> 
> 
> Like is this some kind of joke or something ?


random?
there's a pretty clear and direct subject link between your post and his post, re: the perception that movie actors moving to tv are "washed up"


----------



## Muah (Jan 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Giving similar performances doesn't necessarily make someone a _bad_ actor. It just means they aren't versatile.



Which is overrated. Versatility is like being Bi. I want to see denzel do denzel shit in every movie same with will smith. Hell jaden smith has versatlity.

And fuck everybody who zays sam cant act. Hes been in like 50 movies. Are you telling me you didnt like the negotiater, a time to kill, deep  blue, jungle fever starwars. Im not a fan but i know he can act


----------



## Stunna (Jan 2, 2017)

Muah said:


> Which is overrated. Versatility is like being Bi. I want to see denzel do denzel shit in every movie same with will smith. Hell jaden smith has versatlity.


pls don't agree with me; you're discrediting my post


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucaniel said:


> random?
> there's a pretty clear and direct subject link between your post and his post, re: the perception that movie actors moving to tv are "washed up"


But I never said movie actors who move to tv are washed up

I said washed up actors move to tv


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> But I never said movie actors who move to tv are washed up
> 
> I said washed up actors move to tv



this is the exact same thing


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> But I never said movie actors who move to tv are washed up
> 
> I said washed up actors move to tv


is this some fine point about inference and syllogisms? if i see a black swan, does that mean all swans are black type of thing?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2017)

lol look, Oscar Isaac-- a favorite Actor of mine did a mini series a few years back; and so did Bryan Cranston -- both are currently well respected movie actors.

But that doesn't change the fact that an agent will sometimes suggest television roles to actors who are facing dwindling success . For every "Westworld" there are 10 "2 and a Half Men".

Was this simple enough to understand ?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 2, 2017)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol look, Oscar Isaac-- a favorite Actor of mine did a mini series a few years back; and so did Bryan Cranston -- both are currently well respected movie actors.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that an agent will sometimes suggest television roles to actors who are facing dwindling success . For every "Westworld" there are 10 "2 and a Half Men".
> 
> Was this simple enough to understand ?


so in other words, it is common for washed up actors to move to tv, but not all who move to tv are washed up
u gotta be careful with them words gesy
words can hurt
like if u said "i'm a crip now" in ur hood, that would hurt cuz u would be perforated by uzis


----------



## Muah (Jan 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> pls don't agree with me; you're discrediting my post


By defualt of being a mod your opinion is wrong anyway. You use fancy words to describe what makes an actor good but its bullshit. Either the actor is good in a movie or hes not. I see alot of people mentioning jhonny depp but hes just an interesting guy to watch hes a good actor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 4, 2017)

I feel like all major stars are mentioned in here	 atleast for once.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 4, 2017)

Johnny depp.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2017)

Everyone knows Depp sucks though.  He no longer has any defenders.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Yasha (Jan 4, 2017)

Amol said:


> I feel like all major stars are mentioned in here     atleast for once.



Not my Ellen Page.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 4, 2017)

Ae said:


> Anna Kendrick is terrible too


I'd break her.


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2017)

Stunna said:


> This thread finna be some boo boo


This nicca called it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 7, 2017)

Saw Jesse Eisenberg stinking up the place in Batman vs Superman. In a sea of mediocrity he stands head and shoulders above as the hammiest cunt of all. Get off the screen.  and sort your shit hair out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2017)

I haven't seen Penelope Cruz mentioned yet.  And she is a page 1 girl for this topic!


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 8, 2017)

The Mad King said:


> Well some good actors
> 
> Theron
> Bullock
> ...



Jack Black?

OK I'm positive you're just trolling


----------



## Stringer (Jan 8, 2017)

shit is a strong word for these ones, let's just say I find them overrated af

Leonardo DiCaprio
Ryan Gosling
Brad Pitt

shit tier
Chris Hemsworth
Cameron Diaz
Scarlett Johansson
Tom Cruise


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2017)

Freechoice said:


> Jack Black?
> 
> OK I'm positive you're just trolling


School of Rock is still one of the better movies out there and that entire movie was because of Jack Black natural acting. Not some oscar bait type shit either.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jan 9, 2017)

Fassbender.

Because I can


----------



## Stringer (Jan 9, 2017)

-Dargor- said:


> Fassbender.
> 
> Because I can


that's probably the worst pick I've seen out of this thread yet tbf

a case can be made about Fassbender being a bit lax about accepting roles _(in which case you'd actually get a pass)_, but the notion of him being a terrible actor considering his body of work is pretty ludicrous


----------



## Yahiko (Jan 9, 2017)

The Mad King said:


> Well some good actors
> 
> Theron
> Bullock
> ...



Chris Pratt,Jeff Goldblum,Ben Stiller
Really?
And no mention of Leo,Bale,Al Pacino,Robert de niro?


----------



## Jay. (Jan 10, 2017)

Christoph Waltz


I like him. He is cool but overrated. Basically playing himself the whole time and gets Oscars for it. Terrible.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Jan 19, 2017)

Emelia Clarke and Jack Black.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm sure it's been said, but still; Tom Cruise.


----------

